
Do any of the Y Combinator firms use Extreme Programming? - plinkplonk

======
plinkplonk
Some context. I am considering a startup. I was blown away by the intensity of
Zenter's development schedule. One of my potential co founders is a bit of a
fanatic about XP but some facets of the process (especially the religious
sloganeering and the use of tests to "evolve" the design ("TDD") ) seems
counterintuitive. Also I am a bit concerned that the "big names" of Agile
(with a couple of exceptions) don't seem to be hackers just process
consultants and most of the experience they have seem to be in creating
inhouse corporate software.

If anyone here has used XP or other Agile methodologies (or even fragments
from it like "TDD" for e.g) in their startup efforts, please take a moment to
jot down your impressions.

How important is it to have the thefounders' coding "philosophies" mesh well?

Thanks in advance.

~~~
ralph
Some Ycombies may be using ideas promoted by XP, e.g. wide ranging automated
testing, without chanting the XP mantra. I'd have thought good unit test
coverage and web interface testing, e.g. twill, benefit fast site development,
especially with today's dynamic languages like Python.
<http://twill.idyll.org/>

~~~
plinkplonk
Thank You. We plan to use both automated unit and web interface tests.

